# 2008-2009 Xtreme Cellar Racing



## Brittamaster (May 8, 2004)

Well it's time to start off a new thread for the new season as the Hankster requested..
Hope everyone makes the move ..


----------



## oldguy (Feb 3, 2003)

I found it. Howdy, Pat; hope that your summer is going well.


----------



## flyin5 (Dec 4, 2005)

Hopefully we can run an on road season this year. Would love to be back on the road coarse again.


----------

